# Jewel Goby Cichlids



## tibbi64 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get two, a male and female? This is my tank now.  I will be adding more plants soon. Just ordered some.  I do have one Jewel cichild, would they be ok together? 

Thanks,


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's a site that has them but may be out of stock at the moment.

Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Jeweled Goby Cichlid


----------

